# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Benzo Tapering

## WineKitty

I am trying to taper off of benzos.  Benzos are great if you can take them sparingly and they do work.

For some of us though, the side effects and ever increasing dosages of long term use become a problem.  I had a blood test tonight that revealed elevated liver enzymes.

I was taking 2 mg per day -- 3 mg on bad days--skipping 1 to 2 days a week to have drinks.  I have slashed that to 1 mg a day and am going to abstain from alcohol for a bit.  As well as see my PCP on the 13th.

It IS VERY HARD TO STOP TAKING THESE PILLS.  The Withdrawl hasn't been horrible but noticeable and I am at a loss on how to cut down more and when to do it.  Or how much.  Any input would be welcome.  I also posted on a benzo forum seeking advice.

----------


## Sagan

I tried to stop cold turkey once 3 days later I was in psychosis. Paranoid, Thought the neighbors were trying to break in to kill me, it was horrible. I was on Klonopin 3mg per day for 2 years one morning, noon, and night. My pdoc increased it to 4 mg per day. now 2 at night instead of one to help with insomnia. I fear it's going to take a lifetime to get off of this because of the dose, and how long I've been on them  ::(:

----------


## WineKitty

I was told on a benzo tapering forum to cut 1/10th per week although that is hard to do with dry cutting.  I don't want to invest into the water titration equipment.  I am supposed to make a cut today and then 14 days from now.  But I am getting by okay on 1 mg and it's hard to imagine what I will do for my anxiety after benzos.  It's actually a rather terrifying thought.  I really don't want to have panic attacks again.

----------


## Sagan

I really want to start tapering. I've been on too high a dose for too long. But I am terrified of the withdrawal effects and increased anxiety and panic attacks. My doc just increased my dose recently but it's effectiveness has gone way down overall. I have to take them now just to feel Somewhat normal. But it's like i'm always in a haze or fog their effectiveness on my anxiety has dropped quite a bit. But I don't want to keep increasing my dose. I think at this point it's time to begin a taper program. a VERY slow taper program. Next doc visit i'm going to print out the Ashton manual for tapering and tell him that is what I'd like to do. WOW talk about rambling.  ::):

----------


## WineKitty

I know a little about the Ashton method and am tapering very slow as recommended.  So far I have done OK.  But I just made a cut and it's too soon to know if it is going to work or not.  I cut a lot at once but getting off completely is going to be very, very hard.  

I noticed the efficacy had diminished greatly and was well on my way to 3 to 4 mg per day.  My memory has gone to crap.  I had no idea just how addictive benzos were and I wish I had never started them, although I do believe I wouldn't have a job if I hadn't taken them.  

I worry about what I will do for anxiety without benzos.  I don't really have a plan for my post benzo life.

----------


## basuraeuropea

you should definitely look into the ashton manual - http://www.benzo.org.uk/manual/bzcha02.htm

anyhow, any compounding pharmacy will prepare a liquid solution of clonazepam and some regular pharmacies will also prepare such a solution so that you don't have to attempt to figure out the water titration by yourself. you'll invariable wind up with inconsistency using said methodology and that can't be too great when you are tapering off, particularly when you get to taking very small amounts.

----------


## Anxious

good luck showing the ashton manual to your doc or any rehab detox centre

----------


## Anxious

The problem is they don't understand just how hard it is to get off Benzos

----------


## Equinox

> I was told on a benzo tapering forum to cut 1/10th per week although that is hard to do with dry cutting.  I don't want to invest into the water titration equipment.



I think all of that's a bit unnecessary. I tapered off Klonopin (after 2mg/day for a year) by reducing the dosage by .25mg every 1-2 weeks without any significant issues. If that's too difficult then Look into Valium which lasts even longer.

----------


## Anxious

benzobuddies? In my opinion I think there all a bunch of fruitcakes over there, and they just give up on you if you don't go by their methods or if you want to do something else

----------


## UltraShy

> ...was well on my way to 3 to 4 mg per day.



Over the last several weeks I've been taking Klonopin, with the dose being 3 mg on most days.  Bet you never thought you'd one day be on par with the infamous "Xanax muncher" from SAS?  istayhome has since replaced me as the top benzo consumer there.

----------


## metamorphosis

Concerning benzos., you can use the long reduction method. Basically halving or breaking into 4th's for 5-7 days, And so on until you finally come off. Some even use the water dissolution method towards the end, to measure even smaller doses.
Another method, which is often preferred for those on high doses of the benzo. This being the Ashton Method, which uses another benzo- diazepam  It has a longer half life than most of the scripted benzos- lorazepam, clonazepam, alprazolam. The Valium eases the reduction and then a short duration of the diazepam reduction!

http://www.benzo.org.uk/manual/bzsched.htm
http://www.benzo.org.uk/manual/contents.htm

----------


## Lost Control Again

> I worry about what I will do for anxiety without benzos.  I don't really have a plan for my post benzo life.



Aye same here! I hope you're ok though WineKitty  ::):

----------


## whiteman

> Over the last several weeks I've been taking Klonopin, with the dose being 3 mg on most days.  Bet you never thought you'd one day be on par with the infamous "Xanax muncher" from SAS? * istayhome* has since replaced me as the top benzo consumer there.



Wow. I thought that guy was the anti drug guy on SAS. I told him I was thinking of trying marijauna to get through the winter, and he wrote a page long reply why marijauna was evil-

----------


## Lost Control Again

how are you getting on WineKitty?

I'm struggling, I tried to replace one benzo that I'm addicted to with another benzo to try and taper myself off.

I can't seem to function at all without benzo's!

I'm on the equivalent of 40mg Diazepam a day! trying to reduce this as much as I can, but it feels like going to hell!!

----------


## WintersTale

Every time I try to taper off Klonopin, I get so depressed and my mood goes crazy. I suppose I'm stuck with 1.5MG per night.

----------


## WineKitty

I am resurrecting this thread as my last attempt --when I wrote this-- failed.  

I am starting again today.  No time like the present.

I am looking around right now for scales although them seem to be hard to find for this low of weight.  

I did end up giving up on BenzoBuddies and Anxious you were right, they are pretty set in their ways over there and scold you well if you don't do what they say.

I am probably going to just slice and dice it the way I did before.  I am going to try .25 mg reductions every 2 to 3 weeks, depending on how I feel.  


HERE WE GO AGAIN.......................

----------


## Otherside

Good luck, hope it goes well for you  ::):

----------


## WintersTale

I hope you manage to get off of it. My experience has been horrible. It sets my bipolar to an insane level.

----------


## Koalafan

Hope it's been going good WineKitty  :Hug:

----------


## Misssy

Gosh all I am going to say is good luck, it might be a good idea to speak with a doctor about it, I had the WORST depressive episode in my whole life when I tried to stop antidepressants. Now that I am off of them I am okay. --It literally cost me every dollar in my bank account... which was substantial at the time.

----------

